#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [動漫] 福五鼠三十六計

## 幻影殺手

某部國產動畫,劇情就以貓鼠大戰為主,背景以三國時代為場景.現在已經出到第4部.youtube雖然有播出,但只有第2部的孫子兵法篇.

----------

